# Lake Garda



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Planning on a run down to Rimini next year, probably June, with a couple of stops on the way, one being Lake Garda. Any recommendations for where to visit and in particular which campsites would be suitable and dog friendly.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ian

we have just returned from a trip organised by Crossings Motorhome tours where we stayed at Campeggio Del Garda for seven nights. It is situated right on the banks of Garda, close to trains station, ferry terminal and the old town. Nice restaurant on site and a swimming pool. We went on trips to Venice, Verona and took the ferry to Garda itself. There are loads of other things to do in the area.

Even though it was mid September my wife did find the heat and mozzies a bit much at night, so if you are going in June make sure you have ways of keeping your van cool.

The pitches on this site are mostly shaded under trees which helps.

All in all, it is a beautiful place and we will definitely return.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally I didn't 'get' Garda (too busy, touristy and overcrowded for me), and far preferred some of the smaller lakes. Iseo & Orta were by far the best, with the small Ledro and Caldonazzo following close behind.

Morph


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Morph,

Many Thanks for that update. Always good to have 1st hand info when making decisions on travel, rather than arriving and thinking "Oh" is this it.....which is what happened when we got to Pisa and the leaning tower....so overrated.

Cheers Ian


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Morphology said:


> Personally I didn't 'get' Garda (too busy, touristy and overcrowded for me), and far preferred some of the smaller lakes. Iseo & Orta were by far the best, with the small Ledro and Caldonazzo following close behind.
> 
> Morph


What time of year were you there Morph? OH liking the idea of going there in May/June time next year, smaller lakes sound but just wondering if snow will still be there in May?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We stayed here last summer for a week...

http://www.campingduparc.com/en/

and would recommend it. I cant remember re dogs though as we don't have one.

We also did a week here on Lake Iseo which did take dogs, definately. As said above Iseo is lovely and a load quieter...

http://www.camping-puntadoro.com/

I'd quite happily stay at either again

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Nethernut said:


> What time of year were you there Morph? OH liking the idea of going there in May/June time next year, smaller lakes sound but just wondering if snow will still be there in May?


I went over the top of the Gotthard on 11th June 2014, so perhaps a couple of weeks later than you're planning? It was absolutely magical - the pass had only reopened a week or so earlier, and the lakes by the Gottard Museum at the top of the pass were still frozen, even though the air temperature was around 30C!

The photo below was taken here: 46.557302, 8.566748 I wild camped in the same spot on the way out and way back.

Absolutely no sign of snow at lower altitudes, and of course the Gotthard Tunnel is open pretty much all year.

By 12th June I'd reached Lake Orta, it was baking hot and we were swimming in the lake.

I really don't think snow will be an issue other than that you may have to use the tunnels rather than the passes to get through the Alps.

I used this site to tell me whether the pass was open: https://www.tcs.ch/de/tools/verkehrsinfo/aktuelle-lage.php Tick the 'Passe' and 'Tunnel' boxes.

The pass is now shut, as you can tell from the Red symbol on it!

Morph


----------

